# Xics i xiques/xiquets i xiquetes



## romarsan

Hola de nou,
El cas es que à València, en conter de dir noi/noia, es diu "xic i xica" i, la meua curiositat es si es diu axina a soles al Païs Valencià i sí es aixina si sona bé o no.
A vore si fent-vos preguntes deprenc una miqueta...
Gracies xics i xiques


----------



## betulina

Hola, Romarsan!

Pel que jo sé, a la zona de Barcelona "xic" i "xica" no es fan servir; "xiquet" i "xiqueta" tampoc podríem dir que formen part del nostre parlar, però sí que pot ser que se sentin, encara que jo ho atribuiria a un "manlleu" dialectal, si en podem dir així. En altres zones, però, em consta que sí que es fan servir... Esperem que vingui gent del Camp de Tarragona o de les Terres de l'Ebre, però vaig tenir una professora de Valls que deia "xics" i "xiques" (amb e neutra, és clar) en el seu parlar habitual. 

Sobre si sona bé o no als que no ho fem servir, personalment em va sobtar les primeres vegades que ho vaig sentir, però bé, se t'hi acostuma l'orella i ja està, com amb tot! 

Salut al País Valencià!


----------



## Tige

Hola!
Jo sóc del sud de la Franja i dic les dos coses indistintament: xic / xica, o noi / noia.
No sé més amunt, però crec que a tota la part nord-occidental és prou habitual sentir xic i xica. 
També diem xeic i xeica, però només quan t'adreces a algú.
Salutacions!!


----------



## Dixie!

romarsan said:


> Hola de nou,
> El cas es que à València, en conter de dir noi/noia, es diu "xic i xica" i, la meua curiositat es si es diu axina a soles al Païs Valencià i sí es aixina si sona bé o no.
> A vore si fent-vos preguntes deprenc una miqueta...
> Gracies xics i xiques



Hola romarsan,

Jo sóc de les Terres de l'Ebre i aquí diem xic i xica. Jo personalment de vegades faig servir noi/noia, però m'han arribat a dir que això se'm va contagiar de quan vivia a Tarragona  A mi ha arribat un punt en què em sona normal dir-ho, va ser fins que aquest algú em va dir això que vaig pensar, ostres potser té raó. En fi, que com he dit aquí a l'Ebre es diu xic i xica.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bones, Romarsan i tothom.

_Xic_ i _xica_ no se sent per aquí, com molt bé s'ha indicat. Potser _xiquet_ i _xiqueta_ ja no ens resulta tan estrany, tot i que no és el pa de cada dia. 

El que sí que s'ha dit tota la vida és _xicot_ i _xicota_, que en el meu poble sempre ho he sentit com a sinònim de _noi/noia_ ja una mica grandets. Així mateix, és una paraula molt difosa per parlar de la parella: "El meu xicot és arquitecte". De tota manera, sembla que (malauradament) cada vegada es faci servir menys.

Un bes a València i a tot arreu!


----------



## Cecilio

romarsan said:


> Hola de nou,
> El cas és que a València, en compte de dir noi/noia, es diu "xic i xica" i, la meua curiositat és si es diu així a soles (sols/solament) al País Valencià i si és així si sona bé o no.
> A vore (veure) si fent-vos preguntes aprenc una miqueta...
> Gràcies xics i xiques




Sí, a València es diuen aquestes paraules, però jo afegiria una altra parella. *xicon, xicona*, que se sol utilitzar bastant, encara que sona una mica antiquat. He consultat al GDLC i veig que la forma 'normativa' és *xicó, xicona*.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

De fet, a veure què en diu la Dixie!, perquè quan jo era petita anava molt a la Terra Alta i allí sentia molt "xico" i "xica". Una altra cosa que es deia molt per allí (i que espero que no s'hagi perdut) era "mano" i "mana". En sabeu res?


----------



## romarsan

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> De fet, a veure què en diu la Dixie!, perquè quan jo era petita anava molt a la Terra Alta i allí sentia molt "xico" i "xica". Una altra cosa que es deia molt per allí (i que espero que no s'hagi perdut) era "mano" i "mana". En sabeu res?


 
Jo he sentit dir "nano" i "nana" per anomenar als fills xicotets, però aixó es mes general, no?


----------



## Tige

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> De fet, a veure què en diu la Dixie!, perquè quan jo era petita anava molt a la Terra Alta i allí sentia molt "xico" i "xica". Una altra cosa que es deia molt per allí (i que espero que no s'hagi perdut) era "mano" i "mana". En sabeu res?


 
Mano i mana a la Terra Alta es diu per a dir "germà" o "germana".
Salutacions!


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> De fet, a veure què en diu la Dixie!, perquè quan jo era petita anava molt a la Terra Alta i allí sentia molt "xico" i "xica". Una altra cosa que es deia molt per allí (i que espero que no s'hagi perdut) era "mano" i "mana". En sabeu res?



Xico i xico no es diu per aquí a l'Ebre, però també parlem bastant diferent dels de la Terra Alta. Conec gent d'allà i poster sí que diguin xico i xica. Em sona bastant!

Com bé ha dit Tige, mano i mana es fa servir per a germà i germana, natros també ho fem servir. Us explicaré una petita anècdota: el germà del meu pare té 16 anys menys que ell. Quan jo vaig nèixer, el meu tiet en tenia 11. Per tant era gairebé com si fossim germans. La meua iaia, mare del meu pare i el meu tiet, va començar de ben petits a anomenar-lo a ell "el mano". I ara ja té 38 anys i segueix sent "el mano"


----------



## Antpax

romarsan said:


> Jo he sentit dir "nano" i "nana" per anomenar als fills xicotets, però aixó es mes general, no?


 
Hola Ro:

Quin curiós, jo pensava que "nano" a Valencia era com dir "tío" en castellà ¿no?.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Cecilio

Sí, a València ciutat i rodalies se sol utilitzar "nano" en el sentit del "tío" coloquial castellà. A la resta de la Comunitat Valenciana gairebé no s'utilitza aquest terme en aquest sentit.

En realitat, la paraula "nano" es refereix als xiquets menuts. Supose que procedeix de la paraula *nan, nana*, que signfica *enano, enana* en castellà.


----------



## romarsan

Ant, si que he sentit dir "nano" entre amics i també he sentit dir "bé xiquet m'en vaig" i el "xiquet" pasaba la trentena 
El que no he sentit dir es "nana" per a una xica crescudeta ja.
Bon dia Cecilio


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tige said:


> Mano i mana a la Terra Alta es diu per a dir "germà" o "germana".
> Salutacions!


 
Molt bon dia a tothom! 

Doncs dir-vos que al poble on jo havia estiuejat, "mano" i "mana" es deia per adreçar-se a qualsevol persona... Potser una mica en la línia del "brother" i "sister" americà, no?

Pel que fa a "nano" o "nana", aquí és molt, molt comú. Així mateix, "els nanos" es sovint sinònim de la canalla.

Petons


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola!
I en sabeu res de 'xec'? Ho he sentit a dir a la gent del Camp de Tarragona com a vocatiu, però no sé si té altres usos. Diria que és semblant a 'nano', però no n'estic segura...


----------



## Dixie!

Tradu i avellana:

Per algun poblet del Delta se sol dir: *"Xec, mano!"*

Au, no volieu "caldo", dos tasses


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Tradu i avellana:
> 
> Per algun poblet del Delta se sol dir: *"Xec, mano!"*
> 
> Au, no volieu "caldo", dos tasses


----------



## chics

Hola .

Per aquí a Barcelona el més habitual és *noi i noia*, que també es pot emprar com vocatiu. *Nano i nana* s'empra per a nens petits, encara que conec un parell d'homes que diuen "nana" per a tota noia o dona de qualsevol edat. 

*Nen i nena* també se sent sovint per a canalla o també com vocatiu i com muletilla. El que no sento és *xic *ni *xiquet* (a excepció dels noms de colles castelleres) , i *xicot i xicota* jo ho utilitzo només en el sentit de "parella". 

Per cert, què en feu servir vosaltres? Per exemple, _a demà vindrà la Laura amb el seu xicot_ (la seva parella).


----------



## romarsan

Hola Chics,
Jo he sentit dir "demà vindrà Laura amb el seu xicot"
Però Pedro vindrà en la seua parella


----------



## Keiria

Jo faig servir una mica més noi i noia que nano i nana, però també ho utilitzo, xiquet i xiqueta ho sento bastant, però no ho faig servir jo. 
Per les parelles... xicot i xicota. Dir "la seva parella" ho trobo massa formal, no que la relació sigui formal o no, si no l'expressió .


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Keiria said:


> Dir "la seva parella" ho trobo massa formal, no que la relació sigui formal o no, si no l'expressió .


 
_Parella_ es fa servir moltíssim quan es parla del xicot o la xicota d'una persona homosexual. No sé si hi esteu d'acord.


----------



## Heiwajin

betulina said:


> Pel que jo sé, a la zona de Barcelona "xic" i "xica" no es fan servir; "xiquet" i "xiqueta" tampoc podríem dir que formen part del nostre parlar, però sí que pot ser que se sentin, encara que jo ho atribuiria a un "manlleu" dialectal, si en podem dir així. En altres zones, però, em consta que sí que es fan servir... Esperem que vingui gent del Camp de Tarragona o de les Terres de l'Ebre, però vaig tenir una professora de Valls que deia "xics" i "xiques" (amb e neutra, és clar) en el seu parlar habitual.


 
Com a representant del camp de tarragona diria que nosaltres utilitzem indistintament noi/a i xiquet/a, potser amb més tirada a fer servir la segona opció.



avellanainphilly said:


> Hola!
> I en sabeu res de 'xec'? Ho he sentit a dir a la gent del Camp de Tarragona com a vocatiu, però no sé si té altres usos. Diria que és semblant a 'nano', però no n'estic segura...


 
T'ho confirmo en el sentit de vocatiu, i per aquí no s'arriba a fa servir per referir-se a un noi/a.



chics said:


> Hola .
> 
> *Nen i nena* també se sent sovint per a canalla o també com vocatiu i com muletilla. El que no sento és *xic *ni *xiquet* (a excepció dels noms de colles castelleres) , i *xicot i xicota* jo ho utilitzo només en el sentit de "parella".


 
De fet els noms de les colles castelleres depenen de la zona de procedència de la colla. De fet les colles que són de "xiquets" es corresponen a les de les comarques de tarragona, bàsicament per imitació de les dues colles de Valls. De fet en altres indrets les colles castelleres són únicament de _castellers_ o de _minyons_, _xicots_, _capgrossos_, _bordegassos_ i fins i tot _al·lots_! tot depenent de la zona.

Alguns exemples de colles en actiu:

_*Xiquets*_ de Reus
Colla Vella de _*Xiquets*_ de Valls
Colla Joves _*Xiquets*_ de Valls
*Xiquets *de Tarragona
_*Castellers*_ de Barcelona
_*Castellers*_ de Vilafranca
_*Castellers*_ de Terrassa
_*Bordegassos*_ de Vilanova
_*Capgrossos*_ de Mataró
_*Xicots* _de Vilafranca
_*Al·lots*_ de Llevant
*Minyons* de Terrassa
i un llarg etcètera


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> _Parella_ es fa servir moltíssim quan es parla del xicot o la xicota d'una persona homosexual. No sé si hi esteu d'acord.



Totalment. Més d'una vegada m'ha passat que, parlant amb algú que conec poc, m'ha sortit : "la meua parella..." I més tard he pensat, això igual ha sonat a que sóc lesbiana.

Potser és quelcom que hauriem de canviar, ja que "la meua parella" no té per què indicar que la persona que parla és homosexual.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Heiwajin said:


> _*Bordegassos*_ de Vilanova


 
_Bordegàs_ a Vilanova ja gairebé no se sent, tret que no faci referència als membres de la colla castellera. Només ho he sentit com a vocatiu per a adreçar-se a nens una mica trapelles i suposo que cada vegada es fa servir menys .


----------



## Cranc

Hola a tots, 

A Mallorca no es diu ni xic ni xiquet ni nano, és diu al·lot i al·lota, amb l geminada, no com quan pronunciem col·legi que gairebé ja no la fem. Es pot dir nin i nina per referir-se a algú més gran que un nen, però en sentit afectuós: "la meva nina", per exemple. En canvi, quan es diu el meu al·lot/a, és per referir-nos a la parella en genral (i a Mallorca no hi ha cap altre paraula per definir-ho en ús normal, és això o el barbarisme "novio", perquè el meu estimat o el meu enamorat no ho diuen ni les padrines). 

Sé que a Menorca usen Jove, i no sé si al·lot, per dir coses diferents que a Mallorca. 

Pel què fa a les colles castelleres, sé que es va triar Al·lots (a la colla de la comarca de Llevant de Mallorca) precisament per destacar l'origen.

Altres exemples de colles són els Matossers, els Margers, els Ganàpies (universitaris) o els Arreplegats, que tot i no ser paraules sinònimes dels "xiquets" originals en són equivalents.

C


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A Eivissa els nens i les nenes són _boixos_ i _boixes_, segons m'han explicat. Ara no recordo quin és el cas a Formentera, perquè com que l'illa es va poblar no fa pas tant i tothom era del Principat, potser es diu _nen_ i _nena_ (ja ho esbrinaré perquè conec una formenterenca autèntica):

Pel que fa a Menorca, allí són els _fiets_ i les _fietes,_ tot i que millor que ens ho confirmi la Chics, que és mig d'allà .


----------



## Cranc

Fillets i filletes (pronunciat _fiets_) és equivalent a nins i nines o nens i nenes. Els al·lots i els xics sóm més grans, oi?

C


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cranc said:


> Fillets i filletes (pronunciat _fiets_) és equivalent a nins i nines o nens i nenes. Els al·lots i els xics sóm més grans, oi?
> 
> C


 
Havia escrit _fiet/fieta_ perquè de vegades ho he vist així... De la mateixa manera que en les xarcuteries de Mallorca he vist escrit "carnixu*ll*a" o "carnixua". De fet, ara que llegeixo ses Rondaies veig que Mossèn Alcover és molt fidel a l'oralitat.

Seria interessant obrir un fil sobre aquest fet... 

Besades  i, gracis, Cranc


----------



## chics

> De fet els noms de les colles castelleres depenen de la zona de procedència de la colla.


Ha! Això em semblava a mi... què pràctic, no, per a aquesta discusió? Així sabem que a Valls diuen _xiquets_, etc. 



Cranc said:


> Fillets i filletes (pronunciat _fiets_) és equivalent a nins i nines o nens i nenes. Els al·lots i els xics sóm més grans, oi?




A Menorca la grafia* ll* no es pronuncia, diuen "fiet", però s'escriu _fillet_. Un _fillet_ és un nen petit o un nano, i _al·lot_ és noi.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Ha! Això em semblava a mi... què pràctic, no, per a aquesta discusió? Així sabem que a Valls diuen _xiquets_, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> A Menorca la grafia* ll* no es pronuncia, diuen "fiet", però s'escriu _fillet_. Un _fillet_ és un nen petit o un nano, i _al·lot_ és noi.


 
Ara que hi caic, Chics, la meva amiga de Maó també fa servir moltíssim _nin_ i _nina_.


----------



## Cranc

De fet, crec que la cosa va així:

Nen/a = nin/a (Mall i Men); a més a Menorca Fillet/a

Noi/a = al·lot/a (Mall i Men); a més a Menorca jove (no sé si amb significat exactament coincident)

L'Alcover-Moll no dona etimologia per fillet, però a mi em recorda el francès fille i recordo que Menorca va estar sota el domini francès, encara que no tant temps com sota l'anglès. Algú me'n sabria dir alguna cosa?

C


FILLET, -ETA _m. __i f. _
|| *1. *Fill petit, o fill en sentit afectuós (or., occ., val., bal.); cast. _hijito. _
|| *2. *Infant, nen (Men.); cast. _niño, niña. _Però si jo era una fieta! | Si encara no festetjava!, Benejam FyF, acte iii. «Catalina, Catalina, | que n'ets tornada grosseta! | Antany eres una fieta, | i enguany ets una fadrina» (cançó pop. Men.). Bon fiet (=fillet): bon noi (Men.). «Tenim dos fiets i dues fietes»: tenim dos nens i dues nenes. 
|| *3. *_f. _Nina de pedaç o de cartó (Men., Eiv.); cast. _muñeca. _«En venir de Barcelona, te duré una fieta».
    Fon.: fiʎέt, -έtə (or.); fiʎét, -éta (occ., val.); fiə́t, -ə́tə (bal.).


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Ja fa més de 50 anys que se'm va fer molt popular a les meves contrades (Vallès occidental) l'expressió xiquets sempre associada al món casteller.

Després he escoltat ocasionalment les paraules *xiquet/a *i *xicot/a*.

Em sona be, com l'expressió mallorquina referida a infants *nin/a*.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Recupero aquest fil perquè acabo de xerrar per telèfon amb una formenterenca que m'ha confirmat que allí, a Formentera, els nens i les nenes són _boixos_ i _boixes_, com a Eivissa. Els més grandets ja són_ al·lots_ i _al·lotes_ i, per cert, que m'ho ha dit marcant moltíssim la geminació!


----------

